# “Resale Value Giants” 2015: MINI comes first five times.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Great prospects for lasting MINI driving fun: the models of the British premium brand take first place in not just one, but in several categories of the latest "Resale Value Giants" 2015 list published by "Focus Online". The title honouring the vehicles offering the most lasting value on the German automotive market went to MINI no fewer than five times. This success once again demonstrates that the latest MINI models never fail to fascinate with their high-grade technology, their unmistakable style, and their premium quality. As a result they are a highly coveted asset on the used car market as well. The chosen winners are also conspicuously consistent: the new MINI One 3 door, the MINI Cooper S Paceman, the MINI One Convertible, and the MINI Cooper Coupé were able to defend their previous year's title as Resale Value Giants.

The "Resale Value Giant" ranking is published by the market research institute Bähr & Fess Forecasts following its analyses of the estimated resale value of current new vehicles after four years. This lists both the resale value as a percentage and the depreciation in absolute figures. The automotive market experts involved in its forecasts take into account not only the attributes of the analysed models, but also the brand image, the performance in comparative tests, the competitor situation in the affected segment, and general economic developments.

MINI represents this year's "Resale Value Giants" in four vehicle categories. In the small car segment, the new MINI One 3 door took the lead with an estimated resale value of 60.5%. The MINI Cooper S Paceman achieved 57.0% to take first place among the mini SUVs. A double victory went to the MINI One Convertible, which was awarded both the best percentage (57.5%) and the lowest absolute depreciation in the category of open top vehicles. The MINI Cooper Coupé was not to be outdone either, achieving the lowest depreciation in euros and cents. This purist 2-door model athlete has taken the title of Coupé "Resale Value Giant" once again.

For years now, independent market studies into the stability of automobile values have been regularly awarding the latest MINI models top marks. The victories gained by the latest MINI generation show that the models of this British brand will enjoy high demand on the used car market in future as well. For the second time in a row now, the new MINI One 3 door has been awarded the title of "Resale Value Giant" in its category. The stability forecast for the new MINI Cooper 5 door also proved to be highly encouraging. Issued jointly at the beginning of the year by the German automobile magazine "Auto Bild" and Schwacke market analysts, this ranking of "Value Masters" 2015 declared this model the overall winner of all categories.

The analyses provide an important source of information for potential new car buyers seeking models with the smallest possible difference between acquisition price and resale value. Besides efficiency and reliability, value stability is a particularly important criterion for cost effectiveness, too. MINI models were able to score highly in all disciplines, proving their worth as top choices for economic efficiency, not to mention driving fun and individual style.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

This is why my wife and I keep buying MINIs. AFter 2-3 years we are out of the whole loan-wise necause of the great resale value and are ready for a new one.


----------

